# marijuana



## honor435 (Mar 30, 2009)

i know i brought this up before, but.. who has made it and does it smell like the real thing? did you get the fragrance from peak or aroma haven? I though id make it with hemp oil also, is this a good oil to work with?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I've read of hemp oil being a good oil for soapmaking.  I don't know what properties it gives to the finished soap, but it definitely goes hand-in-hand with a marijuana FO  8)  The oil itself is a greenish color so plan on it adding some color to your soap.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 30, 2009)

I used the cannibas from SOS.  It's ok, not a dead ringer but close.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 30, 2009)

> not a dead ringer but close


How would you know     ?


----------



## Deda (Mar 30, 2009)

> 4 - You may not suggest or encourage illegal activity. SoapMakingForum.com will assist law enforcement officials in any investigation of such activities.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 31, 2009)

I must admit that in my youth I was not blessed with good judgement regarding the company I kept.   :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Uh oh... moderators layin' the smack down....


----------



## honor435 (Mar 31, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> Uh oh... moderators layin' the smack down....



I dont believe anyone is doing or saying anything illegal? its a fragrance oil!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm sure they're just teasing, Honor  :wink:


----------



## Deda (Mar 31, 2009)

I was kidding!


----------



## honor435 (Apr 1, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> I'm sure they're just teasing, Honor  :wink:



how did your "black" soup turn out?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

My black soap turned out black as pitch!  8) 

But once again, Nature's Garden fragrance failed.  Smells nothing like it's supposed to.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 1, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> My black soup turned out black as pitch!  8)
> 
> But once again, Nature's Garden fragrance failed.  Smells nothing like it's supposed to.



Send a pic, im havent been too disappointed w ng for oils, but iam ordering from peakcandles this time, the have the "mary jane" scent and if you buy 10 1oz for 20$, iam ordering my oils from columbus foods, great prices!


----------



## honor435 (Apr 14, 2009)

theyre out of marijuana fragrance, someone must be buying it!


----------



## honor435 (Apr 22, 2009)

ok, dont buy mary jane fo from aroma haven, does not smell good. Now i wasted supplies, sad.. unless i add brownie fo?!!!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 23, 2009)

I hate it when that happens.  I get so hyped up about ordering FOs and when it arrives it smells like poo.  Grrr... :x


----------



## Pizzaface (Jun 9, 2009)

i've been considering using the water from a waterpipe after its been used a for a while as part of my lye solution.. it has a heavy fragrance of it's own.. not really like the plant or buds

might try to use it as a mystery scent if it works ha ha


----------



## Imblebee (Jun 9, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, I have just began using hemp seed oil in a couple of my recipes - about 6 oz. to a 5 lb. batch of oils, and I am amazed with this oil.  It is excellent.  It seems to add emollient properties I've not seen with my other oils.  And, it does beautify a soap with an olive green color.  It is a super bubbly soap, too.    

I've not had the pleasure of working with the mj fo, though.   8)


----------



## Avalon (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought Hemp FO from FNWL once.  It smelled a bit like Nag Champa.  I also bought a Marijuana FO (can't remember where) that smelled like bong water.  I've yet to hear of one that smells like the real thing.  Wonder why no one has gotten it right.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 16, 2009)

I have marijuana fo from Willow Woods that smells like bong water.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 16, 2009)

well aroma havens is nasty or was it peak? someone was rated 5* but they are sold out, someones buying it, if anyone knows of a good mj smell let me know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Hemp oil is fantastic in soap and shampoo bars ..

Kitn


----------



## Jamn! (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess there is a market for it but for my homes use... 
just what I want my kids to take baths with "Mom's Marijuana Soap."  I can just hear their friends now!   :shock:


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 28, 2009)

I love hemp oil in soap. I make my  very own stash called Ole Hippy Chic scented with amber & sandalwood.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 28, 2009)

..


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 11, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh..... the 70's.  I remember them well.  (Well, I remember _PARTS _of them well, anyway.)* :roll: *


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhh..... the 70's.  I remember them well.  (Well, I remember _PARTS _of them well, anyway.)* :roll: *



Me too oldragbagger , seeing Led Zepplin live in Winnipeg is one of  my favorite memories of the late 60's early 70's .( of the parts I remember ) ahhh the good old days. 

Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 18, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Backwood Fragrances have some that are getting good reviews - Cannabis Santiva  and Cannabis & Rose Petals ..
> 
> I'd love to make a Hemp bar but it's really expensive over here .. How much Hemp o% and you folks putting in your soaps ?



10-15% recommended.I love this oil.Soaped with it 2wks ago so haven't tried the soap.But its very conditioning,moisturising.And about $70au/litre!! :shock:

http://www.osel.co.nz/index.php/product ... p-seed-oil


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 18, 2009)

..


----------



## honor435 (Jul 19, 2009)

what store a&m?


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 19, 2009)

..


----------



## miaow (Feb 14, 2011)

Honor, did you ever find a good marijuana scent?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 14, 2011)

I just soaped cannabis flower from NG.  It does not smell like really strong skunk weed if that is what you're going for but it does have a sweet light smell that kind of smells like a fruity strain you might come across.   To me it is a really nice scent that is kind of undefinable that my test sniffers like.  I'm sure it would sell like hot cakes in a head shop.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 15, 2011)

no i didnt, but didnt try, after the bad one at peak! I adore peak, but that scent was horrible.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 15, 2011)

did you look at SOS?  I think I remember seeing it there.


----------



## tomara (Feb 15, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> no i didnt, but didnt try, after the bad one at peak! I adore peak, but that scent was horrible.



I agree Mary Jane is awful.  I did mix it my remaining half ounce with patchouli and it was not so terrible in tarts.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

I've had a fragrance oil from a vendor that's no longer in business. It was a great FO and I haven't been able to find anything similar.


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cannabis Rose from NG isn't much either... Does smell nice, more of a smoky scent than cannabis; but it's too light for me.


----------



## miaow (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone in SOS reviews said mixing skunk scent, dirt, weed and dried bud scents makes a pretty accurate marijuana scent.  I live in Oregon in a very hippy town and I'm sure it would be a hit here.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 24, 2011)

I just soaped AHRE's Marijuana FO.  I have a Vietnam vet hippie friend who has a medical marijuana license and I thought it might be fun.

Watch what you wish for.  This smelled very strongly of smoke the day after when you really want to get it out of the curtains and can't.  My husband was freaking out - what if the cops come?! (Doubtful, the smell was confined to the kitchen and the windows are closed).  But still, I set the soap in the garage.  Next day, the garage smelled.  I double bagged it and threw the soap out (it was a small sample bar) in a public trash can so the cops wouldn't come to my house.   :wink:   It smelled a little too authentic.  More to the point, I wouldn't want to smell like this fresh from the shower.  I was kind of hoping for a sweet, in the bag, kind of smell.  No dice.


----------



## krissy (Feb 24, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I just soaped cannabis flower from NG.  It does not smell like really strong skunk weed if that is what you're going for but it does have a sweet light smell that kind of smells like a fruity strain you might come across.   To me it is a really nice scent that is kind of undefinable that my test sniffers like.  I'm sure it would sell like hot cakes in a head shop.



i want to make some now, do you remember the scents name or is it just marijuana? lol


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 24, 2011)

Krissy--It's called Cannabis Flower from NG.  I really like it.  I've been making a ton of little sample batches lately and this one ended up in my top 5 of about 50 FOs sampled.  Two weeks into cure the scent is holding and smells lovely.  It didn't discolor at all and it doesn't smell gross like something you wouldn't want to wash with.  I would definitely go a full oz ppo.  This one is hard to describe, it doesn't smell green or flowery to me like you would think, it's very unique.  You could probably rename it to avoid offending someone but it would likely sell better as Kush or something like that. :wink:


----------



## krissy (Feb 24, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Krissy--It's called Cannabis Flower from NG.  I really like it.  I've been making a ton of little sample batches lately and this one ended up in my top 5 of about 50 FOs sampled.  Two weeks into cure the scent is holding and smells lovely.  It didn't discolor at all and it doesn't smell gross like something you wouldn't want to wash with.  I would definitely go a full oz ppo.  This one is hard to describe, it doesn't smell green or flowery to me like you would think, it's very unique.  You could probably rename it to avoid offending someone but it would likely sell better as Kush or something like that. :wink:



we have a place here that is very into the kind of stuff that promotes the green stuff, so i think they would like it.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 18, 2011)

what supplier is ahre?


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi ya Kim!!!!
AHRE is Aroma Haven/Rustic Essentials.  Sorry, don't know the link, just the name.


----------



## miaow (Apr 27, 2011)

Little update:
I bought some marijuana scents from Save On Scents
I should have bought in the XC(extreme concentrates)
but if you mix 1 part skunk, 2 parts weed and 2 parts dried bud you get a scent that's pretty close to marijuana.
I myself bought SOS concentrates and they didn't stay very well, but left a pleasant very light cannabis scent.
Maybe after they've cured they'll smell better?..fingers crossed.


----------

